

Why Recruiters Are Bad For Your Career - ojbyrne
http://www.brandonsavage.net/why-recruiters-are-bad-for-your-career/

======
suyash
Great post Brandon, I hate individual recruiters/hh and recruiting agencies
and always mark them SPAM in my gmail and LinkedIn

